# Programacion de Semaforo de tres luces y dos caras en un PLC



## devil_ginger (Sep 17, 2008)

Hola amigos, se que probablemente esto sera muy sencillo para ustedes, pero a mi me tiene realmente complicado.

Resulta que en plc, estamos viendo programaciones sencillas.
partimos con la programacion de un semaforo de 2 caras.







donde LR1= luz roja 1
           LA1= luz amarilla 1
           LV1= luz verde 1

la cosa es que, al programarlo en el progama concept en lenguaje ladder para plc`s telemecanique, me quedo asi:






, pero los puntos que marque con amarillo, son las luces amarillas 1 y 2, pero lo que les estoy pidiendo es que mientras dura su funcionamiento, antes de que se corten cuando se activen las bobinas que son accionados por los temporizadores, estos "Parpadeen".

El circuito que les puse mas arriba, esta correcto y sigue esta secuencia:

LR1-LV2
LR1-LA2
LV1-LR2
LA1-LR2

en sintesis, lo que necesito es modificarlos para que mientras se mantengan encendidas las luces amarillas, estas parpadeen, hasta que se activen las luces que les continuas.

pd: los temporizadores estan activados para energizarse en 10 segundos


----------



## snowboard (Sep 17, 2008)

Hola,no conozco Concept pero me imagino que debe tener bit de estados, como el bit de "segundos" del reloj, podrías ponerlo como XIC en la linea de las luces amarillas.

saludos


----------



## devil_ginger (Sep 17, 2008)

la verdad, no te entendi muy bien.
pero no se trata de que programa este ocupando, sino del lenguaje ladder.
a que te refieres con esos bit de estados?, y como puedo implementarlo?
gracias.....


----------



## wacalo (Sep 17, 2008)

Hola: Creo que te hacen falta 3 timers más. Con 2 timer (T1 y T2) formas un oscilador con la frecuencia que desees que parpadeen las luces amarillas y con el otro timer (T3) temporizas la duración antes del parpadeo. De todas formas es medio complicado explicártelo con palabras.
Los timers del oscilador T1 y T2 están inicialmente con sus salidas (OT1 y OT2) en cero, T1 arranca a través de (NO OT2 and Q1) y T2 arranca a través de OT1, entonces cuando OT1 se hace 1, arranca T2 y cuando OT2 se hace 1 ==> OT1 cae a cero, y asi siguen oscilando.
Por ejemplo LA2 se alimenta por dos ramas en paralelo:
Rama superior: Q2 and NO Q3 and NO OT3 donde OT3=salida de T3
Rama Inferior: NO Q3 and OT3 and OT1 donde OT1 salida oscilante de T1
Espero que te sirva de algo.
Saludos.


----------



## devil_ginger (Sep 18, 2008)

muchas gracias por el comentario, pero ne me quedo del todo claro.
podrias acaso, si no fuera tanta la molestia, colocar en imagen lo que me estas diciendo.
lo siento si es mucho mi descaro........

y gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## wacalo (Sep 18, 2008)

Hola: Espero que se entienda el diagrama. Lo hice con Orcad.
Saludos.


----------



## devil_ginger (Sep 18, 2008)

hola amigo, gracias por tu respuesta.
segun lo que te entendi, esto es lo que me quedo:






pero al simularlo, nunca parpadeo, dime si interprete mal lo que me enviaste.

lo otro, las salidas de los temporizadores que agregaste.....que es lo que son?, esas que parecen bomillas,
yo las interprete como bobinas, pero a lo mejor son otra cosa, bueno, eso por el momento, gracias.


----------



## wacalo (Sep 18, 2008)

Hola: Lo que te puse es solo una ayuda para que te puedas guiar. Yo no tengo el soft para generar el diagrama Ladder asi que no esperes algo completo.
Tienes que ver las condiciones de arranque y parada del Timer5, ten en cuenta que cuando la salida del Timer5 (Q6) se hace 1, entonces comienza el parpadeo de LA2. 
Obviamente que Q6 debe hacerse 1 antes que Q3.
Lo que parecen bombillas son tus bobinas (lo que pasa es que en orcad solo encontré eso).
Fijate si la salida Q7 oscila (debe hacerlo), ten en cuenta que el tiempo en que Q7 está en "cero" lo fija el Timer6, y el tiempo en que Q7 está en "uno" lo fija Timer7.
Fíjate que las condiciones de arranque/parada que le pusiste al Timer5 están mal.
Acomoda bien el diagrama. Lo que te doy es solo una idea.
Saludos


----------



## devil_ginger (Sep 19, 2008)

okey, gracias por tu ayuda, ahora me quedo mucho mas claro........


----------



## juanchotaso (Jun 5, 2009)

muchas gracias capoo!


----------

